# Federal Judge Rules Pennsylvania Lockdown and Business Closure Orders Violate U.S. Constitution



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> On Sept. 14, in _Butler v. Wolf_, a federal district court in Western Pennsylvania held that certain Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19) mitigation measures ordered by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania were unconstitutional. Conceding the efforts were a "well-intentioned effort to protect Pennsylvanians from the virus," Judge William S. Stickman, IV nevertheless held that the portion of orders issued by Gov. Tom Wolf and Secretary of Health Rachel Levine violated the First Amendment as well as the Due Process and Equal Protection Clauses of the Fourteenth Amendment. The court found:
> 
> Limits on gatherings of certain sizes - up to 25 people indoors and 250 outdoors - violated the First Amendment;
> 
> ...




Federal Judge Rules Pennsylvania Lockdown and Business Closure Orders Violate U.S. Constitution

Looks like Pennsylvania judges were on a roll last week. Maybe we could get a few like that in Mass.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I like your way of thinking sistah!


----------

